

The Color Cloud: an interactive visualization of xkcd color names - yurivish
http://blog.lumino.so/2012/10/02/the-color-cloud-an-interactive-visualization-of-color-names/

======
The_PHP_Jedi
I'm going to om nom nom on these purdy visualizations tonight... nice job!

------
crystalline
Very cool! :)

